# Jugiong Pub



## tavy (24/3/10)

The Sir George Tavern at Jugiong on the Hume Highway between Yass & Gundagai has reopened as a craftbrew pub selling a range of Zeirhotz beers on tap. No accomodation yet but there's a free camping ground across the road & a motel about 1km away. Great food too.


----------



## dogs01 (12/4/10)

Called in there last Thursday for a quick beer. Had a Zierholz Amber ale and must say that it was as good as at the brewery. Had a great chat with the owner and this should be on every travellers "must visit" list. Very friendly staff and a great product. Will definately have this as a stop on my visits south.
Can recommend to anyone. Call in and enjoy.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

tavy said:


> The Sir George Tavern at Jugiong on the Hume Highway between Yass & Gundagai has reopened as a craftbrew pub selling a range of Zeirhotz beers on tap. No accomodation yet but there's a free camping ground across the road & a motel about 1km away. Great food too.




At last a decent place to stop on the frequent trips I make between Wagga Wagga and the south coast. Haven't drunk there since the town was by passed. I hope it is successful. Thanks for making the effort.


----------

